# Finding the X



## birchies (Sep 9, 2008)

when you find the x that has a lot of geese on it in the evening, and you finish your scouting before the ducks start flying what are the odds there will be many ducks using the area you found the geese?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

a very strong chance, especially if there is plenty of food available in that field....

good luck!


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

There should be ducks in there with the geese.....most of the time anyways.


----------



## SU_WingShooter (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey I would like to add that so far this year all of our hunting experiences have included close encounters with ducks flying and landing throughout our goose decoys during the early goose season. However, lastnight we were scouting and found a field of geese and we were hoping to find a field with ducks but we figured since we have always seen ducks landing in our decoys we would just set up there.. But unfortunately, things didnt work out so well even with three lucky ducks and lots of duck decoys and full body goose decoys and shell goose decoys, we did not have a single duck drop in upon our decoys it was very frustrating. It wasnt that there werent ducks in the area either, there were plenty of ducks flying around just not any ducks singling in on us!


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

So far every time we have went out this year we have had ducks dicve bomb our spread, including early goose season


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Depends on if you have mallards in the area...


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Yeah this all depends. I wouldn't just assume that ducks are going to show up just because geese are using the field. They'll do that a lot more during early goose before they flock up much, but now you're probably going to need to see them the night before to have much confidence that you'll have a duck shoot in the morning.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Depends..

I found a field that was just crawling with mallards. I estimate a couple thousand. It also held a couple hundred Canadas. I set up the next morning and had 1 small flock of mallards buzz my spread and enough geese to get my limit. Everthing went off the other direction. Some days it's just a crap shoot.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

birchies said:


> and you finish your scouting before the ducks start flying
> 
> 
> > scouting isn't finished until they are "put to bed".


----------

